# I must VENT!!!!



## BigJer (Oct 1, 2020)

Pointers for newbies and humor for the old farts........

Any companies mentioned are for informational purposes only and I am damn sure not getting any endorsement from said.

Other than a few times as a kid I mostly went 53 years without smoking or growing pot. Seriously like 4 or maybe 5 times. Enter the military, injuries from Desert Storm, years of dealing with pain that would make a woman cry and I have found nothing to ease the pain and pain meds for the last 25 years daily have damaged my liver and kidneys. 

One night a few years ago I was having a tough day and one of my friends said you should try pot. So I read into it and the first time I tried it the feeling of a calming force was incredible. Felt good, ate good, slept like a fossil!!

So now, in my mind anyway, I'm going to become a grower because @ $180 plus an ounce I was going broke. I did hours and hours of research, found this forum, better than others, and got some great advice except for how to take my sir name out and replace it with a nick name moderators, And it was on. 

First year I bought a bunch of seeds of eBay. 20 seeds for $20 sounded good to me. 4 females and one herm is what I ended up with. Learning what not to do was a good way to describe the first year but still a good harvest but the Herm got to two of the four plants left.

2nd year After A LOT MORE research and planning during the winter I went into season 2 ready to take on the world. 
First I found that 5 gallon buckets are good for auto flowers the are to small and constrictive to grow plants outside. I used 17 gallon black totes this year. The growth difference was night and day. All my plants, except the auto flowers, grew 6 foot plus this year. Started my seeds early, got them outside and was ahead of the game plan. Set up a auto watering system etc etc etc.

This is where it has completely F#$%^&D me again.

I purchased seeds from Home Grown Cannabis. Expensive but guaranteed to germinate though. It is ridiculous what I spent there for a individual but I now have a lifetime of plants possibilities with all the sciences for growing today.

I was really excited about the Bruce Banner Regular seeds. And there it is...................REGULAR. Not meaning regular BB with nothing else mixed in. Defined by most sellers as either male or female seeds but not guaranteed as to gender. Better genetics and purer strains is a benefit as well. Not on their site. Now remember I am a newbie so take it easy on me but does this sound like the definition of Regular?

Homegrown Cannabis Co. offers *high-quality regular weed seeds* with pure and unaltered genetics. Just as nature intended them to be. If you're pheno hunting or looking to produce mothers from quality genetics check out *Gorilla Glue, Lemon Pie, God Bud, Bruce Banner, Mochalope, Chocolope*...we have them all in regular marijuana seeds form! 

Why am I pissed the F-OFF, besides them suggesting I'm illiterate? My first BB plant was a male. I found out after small camp trip for 5 days. I use auto watering for consistency so not a worry about watering, but I came home to a male plant with open pods. I immediately throw a big trash bag over it, tied  a tie wrap around the bag and trunk to stop anything further and ditched it, 

Two days ago I found a seed on a plant, then another plant , then another............................................ 8 out of the 10 I have left.

I'm not stopping but GD give me a break. I did get close to a bon fire. 

I contact them, again remember newbie greenhorn as hell, and explained my problem. I was told we will give you a $25 credit on your points towards FUTURE purchases. I said no I would like my 8 seeds replaced. Basically was told $25 is all they would offer, and would not take the 7 left over seeds back ($140 value). Take it or leave it. Am I asking to much after spending a lot of money with them?


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2020)

If you reach out to the community here and get to know the members I am sure there are growers/breeders here that will be more than willing to share good quality genetics with you.  

As far as your experiences with seed companies ...... I don't deal with them!!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

Not sure what you want, Regular seeds mean that you either get Male or Female plants no guarantees, luck of the draw so to say.
Even female Seeds can become hermie plants under poor grow conditions.
As far as taken them back why would they you have yet to determine the sex on the other seeds.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 1, 2020)

The vent was their description of regular. They never mention male and or female on the seed description. That's my whole beef. So now I have 7 seeds left nothing left to do but find out what ones are female or male. I'm curios however how the Moby **** and Bruce Banner will be like or am I wrong on that.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 1, 2020)

putembk said:


> If you reach out to the community here and get to know the members I am sure there are growers/breeders here that will be more than willing to share good quality genetics with you.
> 
> As far as your experiences with seed companies ...... I don't deal with them!!!


That's cool, I am also hooking up with more growers here as well and I will share right back.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 1, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Not sure what you want, Regular seeds mean that you either get Male or Female plants no guarantees, luck of the draw so to say.
> Even female Seeds can become hermie plants under poor grow conditions.
> As far as taken them back why would they you have yet to determine the sex on the other seeds.


At $20 a pop, I would not have bought them had I known that.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

gerald p erbes said:


> At $20 a pop, I would not have bought them had I known that.


Have to read the fine print or ask others 1st, Seeds are sold as Regular (male and femaes can come from them) and as  Feminized ( should produce only a female plant and even that has no sure bet) Most times they are.
Before you buy ask if the seed house is reputable and if others have been ripped off or square deal made.
I have been there  Myself, we all need to vent at times


----------



## pute (Oct 1, 2020)

I am sure you can find feminized seeds if you look/ask.  But why not go ahead and learn by planting all the seeds and then getting the experience of learning how to determine male from female.  We can guide you through that.  Also, no disrespect but first grows many times don't turn out well.  Cheep sees would be good to learn with. Just a thought.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 1, 2020)

Gerald Reg seeds are fine as long as you cull the males when you find any, figure 50/50 male to female but sometimes you get lucky and get more females.
You need to grow the seeds to find out which ones will be M/F, there are ways to sex a plant early and not have to wait until you flip 12-12 to flower.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 2, 2020)

I get separating them out. It's the time, space and time. So will those plants that seeded, will it mix the two strains together creating something new?


----------



## BigJer (Oct 2, 2020)

putembk said:


> I am sure you can find feminized seeds if you look/ask.  But why not go ahead and learn by planting all the seeds and then getting the experience of learning how to determine male from female.  We can guide you through that.  Also, no disrespect but first grows many times don't turn out well.  Cheep sees would be good to learn with. Just a thought.


Being a old school guy our word was our word, a handshake meant something. We stood behind what we sold and the work we did. I find it more and more the complete opposite now, shocking I know. If they fail or get shut down, buy some electronic gizmo that reports you in B.F.E. and start selling again.


----------



## pute (Oct 2, 2020)

If I understand correctly, don't to there yet. Keep the strains separate when the sex shows cull the males and grow the females.

Don't think the seed vender tried to rip you off!!  Just a miss understanding.  Be careful though many will!


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Oct 2, 2020)

Speaking as an Old Fart, that is pretty funny!


----------



## stain (Oct 2, 2020)

Well all I can say that you WILL have some good seed to grow from now on. The seed will give you a great selection to go through. 

Invest in a jewlers loop. Most plants will show what sex it is by week 6 to 8 from seed.


----------



## Ganjagrandaddy (Oct 2, 2020)

gerald p erbes said:


> Pointers for newbies and humor for the old farts........
> 
> Any companies mentioned are for informational purposes only and I am damn sure not getting any endorsement from said.
> 
> ...


don't lose heart mate. keepnet and consider this. in the very near future ( next grow) , you will use fem seeds and get some great bud BUT you potentially have males in the remaining seeds that you could breed for pollen with a female for plenty of future seeds. 2 good crosses can give you seeds forever for free.


----------



## busdriver (Oct 2, 2020)

gerald p erbes said:


> That's cool, I am also hooking up with more growers here as well and I will share right back.


for the last several years i've purchased my feminized seeds thru ilgm (i love growing marijuana) ....bob bergman. i pay about a $110.00 for 20 feminized seeds and postage. bubble gum, ak47, white widow...all do well in 5 gallon pots outside. i still can get close to 6' plants with great harvest. have had issues with bud rot.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 4, 2020)

putembk said:


> If I understand correctly, don't to there yet. Keep the strains separate when the sex shows cull the males and grow the females.
> 
> Don't think the seed vender tried to rip you off!!  Just a miss understanding.  Be careful though many will!


It was a misunderstanding for sure, I was trying to get them to edit their description to remove all questions and someone else, dumb like me, to avoid spending money on something they don't want.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> If you reach out to the community here and get to know the members I am sure there are growers/breeders here that will be more than willing to share good quality genetics with you.
> 
> As far as your experiences with seed companies ...... I don't deal with them!!!


 
Well I will say the Strawberry Kush is awesome and now I have SK and Bruce Banner Regular seeds for well soon anyway.


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)

Sounds like everything is coming together.  My NLxCindy 99 seeds just popped today.  Wish the breeder would have given this strain a name......maybe I will.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2020)

Name it Putennany.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 18, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Name it Putennany.


Olde Pute's Gal


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 18, 2020)

Yep,,thats what i was getting at.


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)

Seriously, why would a breeder take the time to cross Northern Lights and Cindy 99 and not name it.  I would think the breeder would take pride in his/her work and glorify it by giving it a name. Most of us sit around stoned thinking up names.......


----------



## BigJer (Oct 18, 2020)

putembk said:


> Sounds like everything is coming together.  My NLxCindy 99 seeds just popped today.  Wish the breeder would have given this strain a name......maybe I will.....


I was thinking the same thing. Mine would be ..........................................AND, F.U.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2020)

I do not like names

i like genealogy 

everything originates from skunk and northern lights from what I hear


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 18, 2020)

fyi........one can have their plants sexed real early now with a tissue sample


----------



## pute (Oct 18, 2020)

Interesting....does it work ?


----------

